# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Hybridibussit

## kuukanko

Hybridibusseissa jarrutusenergiaa voidaan kerätä talteen ja käyttää hyväksi seuraavassa liikkeellelähdössä. Kaupunkiliikenteessä hybriditeknologialla voidaan saavuttaa 25% - 35% säästö polttoainekustannuksissa.

Volvo esitteli viime vuonna Volvo 7700 -hybridibussin. Sen sanotaan tulevan markkinoille muutaman vuoden sisällä.

Scania aloittaa ensi vuonna hybridibussien testauksen Tukholmassa. Prototyyppi tulee näytille jo kevään UITP-kongressin yhteydessä olevaan näyttelyyn Helsinkiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Näin hybridibussin Dresdenissä noin viikko sitten. Kameraa en ehtinyt ottaa esille. :Icon Frown:  Mutta, mutta: tällaisen osoitteen löysin googlaamalla.

----------


## karihoo

Varoitus, tässä viestissä on mukana huumoria.

Tietyissä Scania-merkkisissä katuriyksilöissä tuntuu välillä siltä, että voimansiirto olisi hybridityyppinen  :Wink:   Tunne johtuu siitä, että automaattivaihteistoissa varsin yleinen NBS-toiminto (Neutral at Bus Stop) on toisinaan liian herkällä. Tällöin normaalillakin jarrutuksella vaihde menee "vapaalle" juuri hiukan ennen auton pysähtymistä ja kun kuljettaja silloin vaistomaisesti keventää jarrua niin samalla hetkellä kun auto pysähtyy niin vaihde kytkeytyy uudelleen päälle ja "hybridi-ilmiö" saa auton matkustajineen nytkähtämään.

Oikeaoppisesti NBS toimii vasta auton pysähdyttyä ja sittenkin pienellä viiveellä.

Vastaavasti taas liikkeellelähdössä saattaa tulla ilkeitä nykäyksiä, kun NBS-toiminto huomaa jarrun vapautumisen liian myöhään ja kuljettaja ehtii jo painaa kaasua...

----------


## vristo

Hesari tänään:
Hybridibussit kokeiluun Helsingissä talvella

----------


## Koala

> Hesari tänään:
> Hybridibussit kokeiluun Helsingissä talvella


HKL kokeilee ja HKL ostaa... Mitenkähän tämä nyt menee?

----------


## Eki

> Varoitus, tässä viestissä on mukana huumoria.
> 
> Tietyissä Scania-merkkisissä katuriyksilöissä tuntuu välillä siltä, että voimansiirto olisi hybridityyppinen   Tunne johtuu siitä, että automaattivaihteistoissa varsin yleinen NBS-toiminto (Neutral at Bus Stop) on toisinaan liian herkällä. Tällöin normaalillakin jarrutuksella vaihde menee "vapaalle" juuri hiukan ennen auton pysähtymistä ja kun kuljettaja silloin vaistomaisesti keventää jarrua niin samalla hetkellä kun auto pysähtyy niin vaihde kytkeytyy uudelleen päälle ja "hybridi-ilmiö" saa auton matkustajineen nytkähtämään...


Kyllä. Aikoinaan kaikissa STA:n Lahti-Scanioissa 201-210 tuo ominaisuus tuli oikein hyvin esiin. Tasainen pysähtyminen oli käytännössä mahdotonta, koska jarrua ei yllä mainistusta syystä voinut keventää ennen pysähdystä.

----------


## Eki

> HKL arvioi voivansa ostaa ensimmäiset sarjavalmistetut hybridibussit vuonna 2011.


Ilmeisesti HKL sitten vuokraa nuo bussit jollekin liikennöitsijälle, niillä tuskin on tarkoitus ajaa metroradalla tai raitiotiellä...

----------


## Jallu

Ettei olisi vaan Kabusin tekemä auto kyseessä, ko. malli esiteltiin TM:ssä jokin vuosi sitten.

Vaikka tuskin HKL/Helb Kabusin tekemiä ottaa käyttöön?

----------


## jtm

En muista mikä numero TM:stä, mutta HelBillä oli suurta kiinnostusta ostaa hybridi busseja Kabus:lta ja muilla pääkaupunkiseutulaisilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikka tuskin HKL/Helb Kabusin tekemiä ottaa käyttöön?


Tai niin päin, ettei Kabus anna tuotteitaan KA-konsernin ulkopuolelle.

Helsinkiin voisi testiin tulla esim. Volvon hybridi.

----------


## Jallu

> Tai niin päin, ettei Kabus anna tuotteitaan KA-konsernin ulkopuolelle.
> 
> Helsinkiin voisi testiin tulla esim. Volvon hybridi.


Onko lie sitten Kabusin kapasiteettiongelma tehtaassa, vai mikä? 

Mikä lie on näiden todellinen kannattavuus, säästyneet polttoainekustannukset eivät kaikkea kerro käyttöhinnasta. 

Tietysti ympäristövaikutukset on päällimmäiset ajatukset tässä hankinnassa. Toisaalta kaasubusseilla pääsee loppupeleissä parempaan tulokseen. Tosin niilläkään ei pääse Kampin kellariin.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Onko lie sitten Kabusin kapasiteettiongelma tehtaassa, vai mikä?


Taitaa olla niin, että Kabuseja tehdään ainoastaan KA-Yhtymälle, joten niitä on turha alkaa etsiä muista yrityksistä.

----------


## Miska

Hybridi-Kabusista löytyy esittely valmistajan sivuilta. Polttoaineen kulutuksen kerrotaan olevan noin 30 % pienempi kuin vastaavalla kevytrakenteisella diesel-Kabusilla ja verrattaessa normaalikokoiseen katuriin säästöä kertyy jo yli 40 %.

----------


## Tuomas

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen Vartiokylän varikolla havaittiin tämmöinen Neoplanin N8012GE Metroliner ("alapurenta"  :Smile: ), joka tekstien mukaan on biokaasukäyttöinen sähköhybridibussi.  Sisustus oli melko karsittu, kylkipellitkin hieman elämää nähneet.

Autossa oli Ruotsin rekisterikilvet, GOF757, ja niiden perusteella Svensk Busshistoria tietää kertoa, että valmistuttuaan vuonna 1998 se on ollut Uppsalassa, ja 2006 lähtien Arlandassa lentoparkkibussina. Mihin lie mahtoi olla menossa, sitä en tiedä...

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Tämänpäiväisen (10.1.) HBL:n uutisessa bussien tyhjäkäynnin vähenemisestä löytyy myös tuoretta tietoa hybridibusseista:

Uutisen mukaan Concordia olisi testaamassa hybridibussia kevään aikana.

Lisäksi HKL on kiinnostunut kaasuhybridibussien kokeilusta. Hybridibussit voisivat olla toden teolla ajankohtaisia vuonna 2011. Jos kokemukset ovat myönteisiä voisi niistä saada kilpailutuksessa lisäpisteitä jo vuoden kuluttua.




> För att göra bussarna mer miljövänliga testar Concordia en hybrid under våren. Den har både el- och dieselmotor och kan bland annat ta tillvara bromskraften vilket minskar bränsleåtgången och koldioxidutsläppen.
> - De finns också som gashybrider som vi hoppas prova framöver, säger Ville Lehmuskoski, planeringsdirektör på trafikverket HST som beställer trafiken.
> 
> Han räknar med att hybriderna kommer stort år 2011.
> - Ifall de fungerar ändrar vi konkurrensutsättningen redan om ett år, så att hybridbussar ger extrapoäng.
> Miljönämndens Lea Saukkonen stöder satsningen:
> - Hybridbussarna är framtiden.


Koko uutinen bussien yöllisestä tyhjäkäynnistä ja hybridibusseista HBL:n sivuilla.

----------


## killerpop

Tämän Volvo 7700 -hybridin rinnalle kaipaisi myös ehkä paremmin meidän liikennekenttiin kelpaavaa 8700LE hybridiproton. silloin vertailu olemassaolevaan kalustoon voisi olla mielekkäämpää ja käyttöalueet suuremmat kuin keskustalinjoilla.

----------


## hylje

Ei hybrideitä kannata viedä laajalle alueelle. Konkkapatterin painosta saa hyödyt irti vain toistuvassa (moottori)jarruttelussa.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei hybrideitä kannata viedä laajalle alueelle. Konkkapatterin painosta saa hyödyt irti vain toistuvassa (moottori)jarruttelussa.


Ilmaisin itseäni jälleen epäselvästi, mutta yritän tässä vähän selittää tarkemmin ajatustani.

7700 on meidän olosuhteissa keskustabussi, jolle hyviä sijoituksia olisivat mm liityntälinjat tai pienet kaupungit. Oli sitten maakaasu, diesel tai vaikkapa hybridi kyseessä. Tässä autossa on myös täysmatalan auton huonot puolet, jotka voivat vaikuttaa kokeilun onnistumiseen - jos vastaavilla dieselbusseillakin on ollut jos jonkinlaisia ongelmia, en jaksa hybridien selviytyvän juurikaan moitteettomammin. Ja jos saatavilla on vain yhden tyyppinen hybridiajoneuvo, voidaan tulla siihen lopputulokseen, että hybridi on huono, vaikka kyse on vain auton rakenteesta.

8700LE oli vuonna 2008 ostetuin bussimalli Suomessa. Kaksiakseliseen B7RLE -malliin (josta nyt toivoisin nähtävän hybridiversion), luottivat mm Concordia Bus Finland, Helsingin Bussiliikenne, Väinö Paunu, Tammelundin Liikenne ja Pohjolan Liikenne.

Näillä(kin) liikennöitsijöillä on hyvin tärkeää, että auto on tarkoituksenmukainen omaan liikennekenttään ja mahdollista kierrätystä linjalta toiselle voidaan suorittaa. 

Ei seutuliikennelinjoillakaan bussimatka aina kovin joutuisaa ole - kun busseille on käytännössä ainoa etuisuus 12km mittaisella Tampere-Pirkkala reitillä yksi torso bussikaista, niin ensimmäinen 5 km matkasta on jatkuvaa pysähtelyä niin liikennevaloihin, pysäkeille ja nykivästi kulkevan autoletkan perään.

Haluan korostaa erityisesti sitä seikkaa, että bussin tulisi olla todellinen monikäyttömalli, jotta sille olisi suosiota Suomessa. Jos tuotekehitystä ei tapahdu, niin hybridit jäävät hankkimatta. Vaikka hybridin edut vähenisivät matkan pidetessä ja tullessa sujuvammaksi, niin miksei hybridiä moisessa liikenteessä voisi silti käyttää? No ehkä silloin ei, jos tavalliseen EEV-dieseliin nähden polttoainekulutus olisi huomattavasti suurempi.

----------


## hylje

Jos kaluston kaikkeensopivuus on hyvin tärkeää, kyseenalaistan hybridien mielekkyyden ylipäätään. Katso ensin Kabus-hybridin infot. Rinnakkaishybridi, joka tutkittiin paremmaksi tekniseksi ratkaisuksi pienkaupunkiin (siis lue: ajoa osaksi nykivillä kaduilla, osaksi nopeilla (katu)väylillä). Hyödyt kuitenkin saadaan irti vain nykivässä liikenteessä: 




> Maantieajossa hybriditekniikka ei juuri säästä polttoainetta, koska jarrutuksia on paljon vähemmän, eikä jarrutusenergiaa näin ollen saada otettua talteen.


Jos siis kalustoa lähdetään kierrättämään mielivaltaisesti esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudulla, merkittäviä määriä moottoritie- ja maantieajoa tulee pakosti: pitkiä lähiölinjoja on kymmenkunta, jopa kymmeniä pääväylää kohti. Katulinjoja niihin verrattuna on pienempi osuus. Polttoainehyödyt, jotka ovat Kabusin siteeraaman hankkeen mukaan luokkaa 20-30% (rinnakkaishybridillä, joka siis on tehokkaampi seka-ajossa), kutistuvat siis varmasti johtuen nimenomaan tasaisen ajon määrästä. 

Mutu-varoitus! Motivaatio investoida kalliimpaan, mutta muuten samanlaiseen hybridiin ei tälläisessä käytössä varmasti ole suuri. Ehkä muutaman viherpisteen toivossa. 

Suoraan en voi siteerata lukuja, mutta hybriditekniikka, etenkin yllämainittu rinnakkaishybridi, on painavampaa kuin suora diesel. Jos kondensaattoripattereita ei hyödynnetä, ne ovat kuollutta painoa joka tulee polttoaineenkulutuksessa vastaan. Lisäksi monimutkainen (kaksilähteinen, polttomoottorille ja sähkömoottorille) vaihteisto tuo lisäpainoa, joka samoin on osittain kuollutta painoa jos sähkömoottori ei ole käynnissä. Lisääntynyt paino siis heikentää hybridin lähtökohtia, mikäli tekniikka ei ole käytössä: jarrutuksia tapahtuu harvoin.

Hybridit toisaalta ovat hyvinkin mielekkäitä, kun niitä käytetään lähes yksinomaan kaupunkilinjoissa ja kaupunkimaisissa linjoissa. Niissä hyödyt tulevat esille voimakkaasti.

----------


## Miska

> Jos siis kalustoa lähdetään kierrättämään mielivaltaisesti esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudulla, merkittäviä määriä moottoritie- ja maantieajoa tulee pakosti: pitkiä lähiölinjoja on kymmenkunta, jopa kymmeniä pääväylää kohti. Katulinjoja niihin verrattuna on pienempi osuus. Polttoainehyödyt, jotka ovat Kabusin siteeraaman hankkeen mukaan luokkaa 20-30% (rinnakkaishybridillä, joka siis on tehokkaampi seka-ajossa), kutistuvat siis varmasti johtuen nimenomaan tasaisen ajon määrästä.


Tuskinpa noita hybridibusseja ollaan ensimmäisenä sijoittamassa pitkille moottori-/maantielinjoille 150, 165, 345, 731, 738 tai 742. Länsiväylän pitkät motarilinjat sitä paitsi korvattaneen lähivuosina lyhyemmillä liityntälinjoilla. Helsingin sisäisistä linjoista oikeastaan vain 77:lla moottoritieosuus on noin puolet koko linjapituudesta, useimmilla muilla esikaupunkilinjoillakin moottoritietä tai vastaavaa "maantieosuutta" on vain pieni pätkä, esimerkiksi yksi liittymäväli. Muuten jarrutuksia ja kiihdytyksiä tulee vastaan vähän väliä. Oikeastaan useimmilla Espoon ja Vantaan linjoillakin tilanne on aika sama, mitä nyt seutulinjoilla maantieosuutta saattaa olla muutama liittymäväli.

----------


## hylje

> Helsinki 18.3.
> 
> Volvo 7700 hybridi on saapunut Suomeen. Ruotsalainen rekisterinumero on BON440.


Miten vaunua tullaan koeajamaan? Tekniset koeajot ovat lähinnä triviaa, mutta kuinka on linjaliikenteen laita? Kuka liikennöi, millä linjalla, millä linjoilla?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Eilisten trollikkajuttujen jälkeen ovat Ylen Aikaisen uutisoinnissa tänään vuoron saaneet hybridibussit:
Tekstiversio: http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...ja_629491.html
TV-versio: http://areena.yle.fi/toista?id=2011970 (hybridibussit ovat siinä n. 3-5 minuutin paikkeilla).

----------


## luukas79

Tämän päivän Hesarista hybridibussista :
http://www.luukas.org/kari/kuvia/www...309hyb_bus.pdf

Toivon etteivät olisi samanlaisia "romuja" joita silloiseen HKL-Bussiliikenteeseen päättäjät suuressa viisaudessaan hankkivat näitä numeron 200 sarjalaisia kaasu-seflejä. Tietoteknikkaa liikaa, joka ei sitten loppu peleissä toiminukkaan. No toki takana oli osittain autojen valmistajankin ongelmat (muistaakseni suomessa ei ollut riittävää tietämystä kaasuista).

Mutta toivottavasti tässä tapauksessa otetaan myös loppukäyttäjän (kuljettajan/matkustajan) paras huomioon.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Helsingin liikenteeseen on tulossa testiajoon vuodeksi hybridibussit myöskin ainakin Scanialta, Mercedekseltä ja MAN:lta, jonka auto oli PL:llä Ilmalassa to 19.03. esitteillä. Autot vuokraa HKL ja ne tullaan ripottelemaan eri liikennöitsijöille, jotta nähdään miten ne toimivat eri linjoilla ja ennen kaikkea, miten hybriditekniikka toimii Suomen oloissa.

----------


## vristo

> Mielenkiintoista on, että kehitystä ei kovin seurata ja teliautoja on kaavailtu ostettavaksi myös 2010 ja 2011. Hybridit ovat ensi vuonna tätä päivää.


Luotettavaa ja toimintavarmaa hybridibussiä ei taida pohjoismaisilla markkinoilla olla vielä, jos koko Euroopassakaan. Kaikki ovat vielä proto-asteella, eikä ole järkeä sijoittaa vielä rahojaan tuollaiseen. Tämä kiinalaisvalmisteinen Sun Long-hybridibussi, jota allekirjoittaneella on tilaisuus kokeilla, oli myös tehtaansa ainoa koekappale.

----------


## Niko

Kiinassa on hybridibussin valmistajia joilla on kokemusta hybridin valmistuksesta sarjatuotantona jo 3 vuotta, kuten Yutong ja pari muuta. Yutong toimitti hybrideja ison kasan Beijingin Olympialaisiin.

----------


## vristo

> Kiinassa on hybridibussin valmistajia joilla on kokemusta hybridin valmistuksesta sarjatuotantona jo 3 vuotta, kuten Yutong ja pari muuta. Yutong toimitti hybrideja ison kasan Beijingin Olympialaisiin.


Kelpaisikohan Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy kiinalaisvalmisteiset hybridibussit? Onko tietoa, miten ovat Pekingissä toimineet? 

Vielä yksi asia: noissa kiinalaisvalmisteisissa on dieselmoottorina lähinnä Euro3-päästöisiä kiinalaiskoneita tai sitten on valittavana jenkkiläinen Cummins ISLe290 30. EEV-tasoisia koneita noissa ei vielä ole, joten tässä tapauksessa sähkömoottori auttaa vain alentamaan polttoaineen kulutusta (Sun Longin edustajien mukaan noin 30%).

----------


## Niko

Kiinassa on tämmöisiäkin  :Smile: 

http://www.hobao.fi/omat/kiina/P1030615.JPG

----------


## Niko

> Kelpaisikohan Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy kiinalaisvalmisteiset hybridibussit? Onko tietoa, miten ovat Pekingissä toimineet? 
> 
> Vielä yksi asia: noissa kiinalaisvalmisteisissa on dieselmoottorina lähinnä Euro3-päästöisiä kiinalaiskoneita tai sitten on valittavana jenkkiläinen Cummins ISLe290 30. EEV-tasoisia koneita noissa ei vielä ole, joten tässä tapauksessa sähkömoottori auttaa vain alentamaan polttoaineen kulutusta (Sun Longin edustajien mukaan noin 30%).


Sama 30% kulutussäästö on kaikissa hybrideissä. Hybridibussi ei vähennä kuluissa käytännössä yhtään, sillä akut joudutaan vaihtamaan 3 vuoden välein. Akut maksavatkin sitten niin paljon että siinä meni se polttoaineessa säästetty raha ja ehkä vähän enemmänkin. Varsinainen idea onkin päästöjen radikaali vähentyminen.

----------


## Niko

Kiinassa on saatavilla muitakin EURO5 ja jopa EEV koneita kuin edellä mainittu Cummins. Esim Iveco ja DAF.

----------


## vristo

> Kiinassa on saatavilla muitakin EURO5 ja jopa EEV koneita kuin edellä mainittu Cummins. Esim Iveco ja DAF.


Ei ainakaan vielä valmistajan edustajien (tämä shangailainen Sun Long Bus) mukaan, mutta pian on tulossa kuulemma.

Mutta enhän minä mitään ole kieltämässä; siitä vaan hankkimaan vaikkapa Yutongeja Turkuun. Eikä sitä käy kiistäminen, että vaikkapa rapakon takana vaikkapa Nykissä tai Torontossa on jo satoja hybridibusseja liikenteessä.

----------


## Niko

Yutongilla ja muilla Kiinalaisilla on vain ongelmana, että eivät tee tällä hetkellä meidän markkinoille tarvittavan pituista teliautoa. Kiinassa auton maksimi pituus on 13,7 metriä ja Suomessa tarvitaan 14,5 metriä.

Hybridejä eivät ole EU hyväksyttäneet.

----------


## vristo

> Yutongilla ja muilla Kiinalaisilla on vain ongelmana, että eivät tee tällä hetkellä meidän markkinoille tarvittavan pituista teliautoa. Kiinassa auton maksimi pituus on 13,7 metriä ja Suomessa tarvitaan 14,5 metriä.
> 
> Hybridejä eivät ole EU hyväksyttäneet.


Joo, tuossa Sun Longin 12-metrisessä oli laskujeni mukaan 27+2(läppäistuimia) istumapaikkaa. Tosin siinä oli etuosassa vain yksittäisistuimet käytävän molemmin puolin ja valmistajien edustajien mukaan on mahdollista laittaa myös kaksoisistuimet, jolloin istumapaikkojen lukumäärä olisi 33+2. Valmistajan edustajat totesivat myös, että hybridilaitteistojen vaatimat systeemit vievat ko. bussin takaosasta käytännössä yhden penkkirivin ja samassa bussimallissa, normaalilla dieseltekniikalla varustettuna, onkin istumapaikkoja 38+2.

Tuo hybridibussi oli muuten kyllä täydessä EU-varustuksessa matkustamon lämpöpattereineen ja -laitteistoineen sekä tuplalaseineen. Ajoin sillä pari kierrosta messualueella ja kyllähan se muuten toimi ihan ok, mutta vaihteisto vaati hieman totuttelua, sillä se oli Volvon I-Shiftin tapainen automaattinen manuaalilaatikko (tuoss Eatonin valmiste), joka mielestäni nykii hieman enemman kuin normaali automaattivaihteisto. Mutta kyllä sillä olisi aivan hyvin voinut ajaa esimerkiksi jotain Helsingin kaupunkilinjaa.

----------


## Niko

Hieno tuo Sun Longin hybridi. Kaksiosainen tuulilasi pistää silmään.

----------


## vristo

> Hieno tuo Sun Longin hybridi. Kaksiosainen tuulilasi pistää silmään.


Mulla on videopätkä siitä testiajosta, mutta millähän saisi yli 1 gigasen videopätkän nettiin? You Tubekaan ei toimi taalla enää nykyään.

----------


## JSL

> automaattinen manuaalilaatikko (tuoss Eatonin valmiste),


Juu, Eatonilla on noita useita. Osassa syncronit ja osassa ei. http://www.roadranger.com/Roadranger...ftHV/index.htm UltraShift HV. Näkyy olevan kuiva levykytkin jokaisessa. Mitä amerikkalaisilla raskaanliikenteen palstoilla olen lueskellut, niin eivätpä nää viritykset hirveästi kehuja ole saaneet.

----------


## vristo

Sainpas sovitettua videon nettiin tuosta suorittamastani Sun Long-hybridibussin koeajosta: linkki.

----------


## vristo

Saattekos tuon videon aukeamaan? Kun mulla sanoo kokoajan, että "käsittely palvelimella on kesken".

----------


## JSL

Herjaa samaa juttua vieläkin, teki sitä jo eilen illalla eli en oo vielä nähny videotasi  :Sad:

----------


## jtm

> Herjaa samaa juttua vieläkin, teki sitä jo eilen illalla eli en oo vielä nähny videotasi


Tuo Sun Longin hyridi oli kyllä hieno. :Wink:  Voisi piruuttaan kokeilla Suomen oloissa vai mitä mieltä olette? Mullakin tulee tuo "käsittely palvelimella on kesken" teksti, harmi. :Frown:

----------


## vristo

> Herjaa samaa juttua vieläkin, teki sitä jo eilen illalla eli en oo vielä nähny videotasi


Pahoittelen asiaa. Olen nyt kuitenkin Aasian kiertomatkalla eli lomareissulla vaimoni kanssa ja juuri nyt kirjoittelen Kuala Lumpurista Malesiasta. Matka jatkuu tänään Balille Indoneesiaan. Korjaan tuon videon kun palaan kotiini Fuzhouhun ensi viikon lopulla.

----------


## vristo

> Voisi piruuttaan kokeilla Suomen oloissa vai mitä mieltä olette?


Mulla on yhteys valmistajaan ja menen heidän kutsustaan vierailemaan Sun Longin tehtailla Shanghaissa heinäkuun aikana. Katsotaan, mitä voisin tehdä sen eteen, että tuollainen voisi ainakin vierailla Suomessa.

----------


## ultrix

> Volvo esitteli hybridiään Turussa 3.2.10. Täällä jokunen kuva.


Kas vain, sillä sama Volvo oli Tampereen Keskustorilla torstaina. Tampereella on myös tällainen projekti meneillään: http://www.tredea.fi/@Bin/27941/Tied..._2010_ver3.pdf

Huhujen mukaan hybridibussilabra = käytöstä poistettu _TKL_-nivel.

----------


## Eppu

> Huhujen mukaan hybridibussilabra = käytöstä poistettu _TKL_-nivel.


Jaa... Olisivatkohan ottaneet tuon jokin aikaa sitten Pyynikin hallille parkkeeratun ex. #403:n tätä varten...? Jonkin lyhyemmän auton ottaminen tätä tarkoitusta varten olisi varmaan palvellut paremmin ainakin paikallisliikenteen tarpeita, nivel kun ei ole tätä nykyä kovinkaan suuressa suosiossa. Mutta ainahan kaikkea voi kokeilla.

----------


## kiitokurre

http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...ulevaisuudessa

----------


## vristo

Viimeinkin sain laitettua viimekesäisen testiajoni Sun Long SLK6121UF13H-hybridibussilla nettiin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI4WHaNb-Js

----------


## Count

> Muutama sana kuluneena talvena koeajettavina olleista hybridiautoista. Solaris, joka oli nivelauto, piti dieselautojen tapaan kovaa jyrinää koko ajan. Tyhjäkäyntikierrokset vaikuttivat korkeammilta (!) kuin normaalissa diesellinja-autossa. Kiihdytykset olivat tasaiset muistuttaen melko paljon sähköajoneuvoa. Volvon kaksiakselinen auto oli erilainen. Siinä moottori pysäytettiin auton pysähtyessä erimerkiksi pysäkille. Liikkeellelähdön alkuvaihe tapahtui sähkövedolla eli varastoidun energian turvin. Kun nopeutta oli reilu 20 km/h, diesel käynnistyi. Sitten kiihdyteltiin dieselin voimalla mekaanisen vaihdelaatikon avulla matkanopeuteen vaihteen vaihtuessa useaan kertaan ja yleensä jonkin verran nykienkin.


Kuulostaa ihan siltä, että ensinmainitussa ei ollut lainkaan mekaanista/hydromekaanista yhteyttä polttomoottorin ja pyörien välillä, eli moottori pyöritti generaattoria ladaten akustoa ja toimittaen sähköä varsinaisille ajomoottoreille, kun taas Volvossa oli vain sähköinen "apumoottori" joka kytkeytyi irti perinteisestä voimansiirrosta kun vauhtia tarvittiin enemmän. 

Ensinmainitussa on tuo jonkinmoinen meluongelma jatkuvasti läsnä, mutta vastapainona taas moottoria voidaan käyttää jatkuvasti optimikierroksilla eikä sen tarvitse olla niin tehokas kun jälkimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuulostaa ihan siltä, että ensinmainitussa ei ollut lainkaan mekaanista/hydromekaanista yhteyttä polttomoottorin ja pyörien välillä, eli moottori pyöritti generaattoria ladaten akustoa ja toimittaen sähköä varsinaisille ajomoottoreille, kun taas Volvossa oli vain sähköinen "apumoottori" joka kytkeytyi irti perinteisestä voimansiirrosta kun vauhtia tarvittiin enemmän. 
> 
> Ensinmainitussa on tuo jonkinmoinen meluongelma jatkuvasti läsnä, mutta vastapainona taas moottoria voidaan käyttää jatkuvasti optimikierroksilla eikä sen tarvitse olla niin tehokas kun jälkimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa.


Ilmeisesti Solariksessa kuitenkin on dieselmoottorin ja vetävien pyörien välillä hydraulis-mekaaninen automaattivaihteisto, jossa kuitenkin hydraulivedon osuus on suurempi kuin monissa meidän markkinoillamme nykyään käytössä olevissa automaattivaihteistoissa (Voith ja ZF). Solariksessa on Allisonin voimansiirto. Vetoa tehostettiin sähkömoottorilla varsinkin kiihdytysten aikana. 

Ihan korvakuulolta tosiaan sai sen vaikutelman, että kierrokset olivat todellakin varsin kapealla alueella ja ehkäpä juuri Countin mainitsemista syistä. Tuusulanväylällä vedon lukkiutuessa mekaaniseksi moottorin kierrokset laskivat jonkin verran (kunnes ne nopeudun noustessa nousivat hieman uudelleen).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisesti Solariksessa kuitenkin on dieselmoottorin ja vetävien pyörien välillä hydraulis-mekaaninen automaattivaihteisto, jossa...


Eivätkös sekä Solaris että Volvo olleet rinnakkaishybridejä? Ja muistelen, että  speksien mukaan niissä oli vieläpä saman valmistajan rinnakkaishybridikäyttöön tekemä vaihteisto, jossa on yhdysrakenteisena moottori/generaattori, joka toimii kiihdytettäessä apumoottorina tai ainoana moottorina ja jarrutettaessa sähköjarruna. Muuten voimalinja on samanlainen kuin dieselbussissa.

Se, lähdetäänkö liikkeelle polttomoottorin ollessa käynnissä vai ei, riippuu hybridibussin akkujen kapasiteetista ja liikkeellelähtöhetken varaustilasta. Nivelbussi voi olla sen verran raskas, ettei rinnakkaishybridin varastoitu energiamäärä tai sähkömoottorin teho tai molemmat riitä, vaan tarvitaan myös dieselin mekaanista tehoa. Bussi on kumminkin hiljaisempi, kun osa tehosta tulee akuista, eikä tarvita dieselille korkeita kierroksia. Volvo oli 2-akselisena kevyempi ja siksi ehkä lähteekin liikkeelle pelkällä sähköllä. Kun itse näin Volvon pari kertaa, moottori kuitenkin kävi myös pysäkillä ja valoissa seistessä.

Rinnakkaishybrideissä käytettävien akkujen tekniikka on myös ratkaiseva sille, voidaanko lähteä liikkeelle pelkällä sähköllä. Kun käyetään superkondensaattoreita, ne sietävät erittäin suuren lataus- ja purkutehon, eli soveltuvat hyvin pelkällä sähköllä liikkeelle lähtöön. Jos käytetään muita akkuja, akkujen maksimivirrat rajoittavat. Hybridiin kun ei ole mielekästä laittaa yhtä suurta akkukapasiteettia kuin ladattavaan sähköbussiin. Tulee vastaan painonnousu sekä hinta. Litiumakut, joita nykyään ajoneuvoissa pääasiassa käytetään, ovat varsin kalliita ja pitkä käyttöikä edellyttää varsin tiukkaa sallituissa virtarajoissa pidättäytymistä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja muistelen, että  speksien mukaan niissä oli vieläpä saman valmistajan rinnakkaishybridikäyttöön tekemä vaihteisto, jossa on yhdysrakenteisena moottori/generaattori, joka toimii kiihdytettäessä apumoottorina tai ainoana moottorina ja jarrutettaessa sähköjarruna. Muuten voimalinja on samanlainen kuin dieselbussissa.


Sekä Volvon I-shift että Solariksen Allison ovat tuttuja vaihteistoratkaisuja perusdieseleistä. Volvon I-shift on mekaaninen vaihteisto, joka vaihtaa itsetoimisesti kuten automaatti. Allisonin automaatit tunnetaan usein siitä, että niissä hydraulivedon osuus on esim. saksalaisia automaatteja suurempi.

----------


## Count

> Sekä Volvon I-shift että Solariksen Allison ovat tuttuja vaihteistoratkaisuja perusdieseleistä. Volvon I-shift on mekaaninen vaihteisto, joka vaihtaa itsetoimisesti kuten automaatti. Allisonin automaatit tunnetaan usein siitä, että niissä hydraulivedon osuus on esim. saksalaisia automaatteja suurempi.


Tuohan ainakin näin äkkispäätä kuulostaa siltä, että hydraulivetoinen on toiminnaltaan mukavan pehmeä, mutta vastaavasti häviöt on suuremmat. Automatisoitu "käsivaihteisto" on tuttu juttu, meiltä niitä löytyy pihalta kaksin kappalein (M-B Sprinter ja Smart fortwo)...

----------


## Eki

> Viimeinkin sain laitettua viimekesäisen testiajoni Sun Long SLK6121UF13H-hybridibussilla nettiin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI4WHaNb-Js


Kuinka paljon tuolla oli ajettu..? Meinaan, jos tuo oli kovin uusi ja nitinä on tuota luokkaa uutena, niin millainen onkaan äänimaailma, saati onko mitään irto-osia tallessa enää, kun sillä on ajettu vaikka H23:a pari vuotta... No, ei Ikarukset juurikaan sen kummempia olleet uutena.

----------


## vristo

> No, ei Ikarukset juurikaan sen kummempia olleet uutena.


Eikä Irisbus Crossway LE:t  :Wink: ...

----------


## kiitokurre

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...saaren_linjaa/

----------


## Knightrider

Omasta mielestäni on turha testailla montaa vuotta hybridejä, joissa hyödyt jäävät paljon pienemmiksi. Ja hybridibusseja ei edes ladata, vaan pelkkä jarrutusenergia otetaan käyttöön, joka on vielä pienempi siivu säästöä polttoainekustannuksiin, meluhaittoihin ja päästöihin. Se on tavallaan vain 0+-versio polttomoottoribussista.

----------


## sane

> Omasta mielestäni on turha testailla montaa vuotta hybridejä, joissa hyödyt jäävät paljon pienemmiksi. Ja hybridibusseja ei edes ladata, vaan pelkkä jarrutusenergia otetaan käyttöön, joka on vielä pienempi siivu säästöä polttoainekustannuksiin, meluhaittoihin ja päästöihin. Se on tavallaan vain 0+-versio polttomoottoribussista.


Kaupunkikäytössä arvioisin noin 50 % (kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa?) bussin kuluttamasta energiasta menee kiihdyttämiseen, eikä ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen. Eli sama yli 50 % hukataan jarrutuksissa, joka on hyvä ottaa akkuihin talteen. Ja suuri hyöty tästä saadaan nimenomaan kiihdytyksissä, jolloin perinteinen bussi päästelee valtaosan hiukkas ja melupäästöistään. Eli hybridibussin suurimmat edut mielestäni: Pienentää hiukkas- ja melupäästöjä liikkeellelähdössä. Pienentää polttoaineenkulutusta kaupunkiajossa merkittävästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunkikäytössä arvioisin noin 50 % (kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa?) bussin kuluttamasta energiasta menee kiihdyttämiseen, eikä ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen.


Ilmanvastus alkaa vaikuttaa noin 15 km/h nopeudesta. 50 km/h nopeudessa bussin kulkuvastus on noin 1,8-kertainen, jolloin siis noin 45 % energiasta menee ilmanvastukseen.

Pysähtyminen eli liikkeellelähdöt juuri ovat se, mihin bussin energia kuluu. Jos bussi pysähtyy 350 m väelin, sen energiatarve on noin 2-kertainen siihen nähden, että se kulkisi tasaista 30 km/h nopeutta. Ja mitä suurempaan nopeuteen kiihdytetään, sen suuremmaksi ero tulee.

Hyötyjarrutuksessa saadaan liike-energiasta hyödyksi noin 60 %. Hyötyjarrutus siis vähentää em. esimerkkitilanteessa runsaan puolet energian tarpeen tuplaantumisesta. Bussi siis säästää 2025 % energiastaan hyötyjarrutuksella kaupunkiympäristössä.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Kaupunkikäytössä arvioisin noin 50 % (kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa?) bussin kuluttamasta energiasta menee kiihdyttämiseen, eikä ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen. Eli sama yli 50 % hukataan jarrutuksissa, joka on hyvä ottaa akkuihin talteen. Ja suuri hyöty tästä saadaan nimenomaan kiihdytyksissä, jolloin perinteinen bussi päästelee valtaosan hiukkas ja melupäästöistään. Eli hybridibussin suurimmat edut mielestäni: Pienentää hiukkas- ja melupäästöjä liikkeellelähdössä. Pienentää polttoaineenkulutusta kaupunkiajossa merkittävästi.


Joka tapauksessa hybridibussi kuluttaa ~70% polttoainetta verrattuna vastaavaan dieselbussiin, joten se ei ole mikään ympäristöteko. Ja yksi tärkeä asia, meluhaitta, ei paljoa parane. Hybridibussia tuskin edes huomaa tavallisesta erottaa.

----------


## hylje

30% ei mukama ole suuri säästö? 

Latausasemat ovat busseille laiha lohtu, kun isoja, kalliita vaunuja ei kehtaa seisottaa niillä. Monille pysäkeille voisi toki asentaa, mutta liitännän pitäisi olla automaaginen ja luotettava, ja vieläpä halpa sähköverkon vetoineen. Päätepysäkeillä pitäisi päästä luokkaa parin minuutin latausaikoihin, jotta tarpeen tullen voi ottaa myöhästymisiä kiinni ilman riskiä jännitteen häviämisestä.

----------


## Knightrider

> 30% ei mukama ole suuri säästö? 
> 
> Latausasemat ovat busseille laiha lohtu, kun isoja, kalliita vaunuja ei kehtaa seisottaa niillä. Monille pysäkeille voisi toki asentaa, mutta liitännän pitäisi olla automaaginen ja luotettava, ja vieläpä halpa sähköverkon vetoineen. Päätepysäkeillä pitäisi päästä luokkaa parin minuutin latausaikoihin, jotta tarpeen tullen voi ottaa myöhästymisiä kiinni ilman riskiä jännitteen häviämisestä.


On se sinänsä jonkinmoinen säästö, mutta hybridibussit maksavat karkeasti 1,5 "normaalia" bussia. Osittain toki massatuotannottomuuden vuoksi.

Mitä, jos koko reitti olisi tavallaan latausasema? Eli siis jonkinlaiset johdot, mistä bussi ottaa virtansa - ei tarvitsisi seistä hetkeäkään päättäreillä. Ei kun hetkonen, joku taisi jo ehdottaa?

No, kannatisi kokeilla sekä akkubussia ja johdinautoa, ongelmana toki tuplakokeilun kustannukset. Akkubusseja kehitellään, mutta lataukseen täytyy kylläkin varata ainakin 2,5-7,5 min riippuen linjan pituudesta+myöhästymisvara. Mutta eikös Itäkeskuksen terminaaliin päättyvillä busseilla ole mukavasti vara-aikaa ennen seuraavaa vuoroa? Ainakin lataukseen riittävä aika, kuskikin ehtii käymään tauolla. Itiksessä kunnon 10min tankkaustauko kuskille ja bussille ja toisessa päässä ei mitään venailuja vaan heti takaisin. Hiljaisimpina aikoina saattoi käydä 92:lla niinkin, että edellinen bussi saapuu terminaaliin 20 min ennen seuraavaa lähtöä, eli juuri, kun toinen bussi lähtee laiturista. Eli akkubussikokeilulle mm. h92 ja 94 ainakin olisivat sinänsä hyviä, että samalla automäärällä mentäisiin, ladattiin autoa tai ei.

----------


## Albert

Sopisiko tähän ketjuun?
Satuin Metsäradiosta kuulemaan, että tulevaan Suomen luontokeskus *Haltiaan* (Nuuksio) on ainakin ajateltu yhteyttä Stadin keskustasta "sähköbussilla".
Olisiko ajateltavissa, että tällainen voisi olla muuta kuin hybridi?

----------


## kuukanko

Minä olen kuullut Nuuksion ekobussista, joka olisi ihan täysverinen sähköbussi ilman polttomoottoria. Ainakin European Batteries Oy on lobannut sitä, mutta enpä ole ainakaan kuullut, että olisivat löytäneet maksajaa tuolle lystille.

----------


## Albert

Jane ja Aatos Erkon säätiöltä tuli Haltialle vähän aikaa sitten miljoona euroa avustusta.
Mahtaisiko tuosta riittää?



> Jane ja Aatos Erkon säätiön lahjoituksen ansiosta luontokeskuksesta  tulee ekologisilta ratkaisuiltaan kansainvälisestikin ainutlaatuinen.

----------


## Knightrider

On olemassa myös Plug-in-hybridibusseja - mites ne toimisivat Helsingissä? Aina varikolla akut ladattaisiin täyteen ja niitä lisälatailtaisiin terminaaleissa, jos on ylimääräistä seisotusaikaa - tämän lisäksi hybridibussin talteenottava ominaisuus. Jos Plug-in-hybridihenkilöauto ajaa ensimmäiset 40 kilometriä 0,50:llä ja seuraavat 40:kin alle 2 eurolla, säästettäisiin varmasti myös bussin tapauksessa jarruenergian talteenoton kera paljon rahaa ja vähennettäisiin roimasti päästöjä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuten Rattivaunukin totesi, tämä on hyvä pointti, jota en itsekään ajatellut. Ja toivoa sopisi, että nimenomaan sarjahybridistä tulisi se standardi, koska onhan se jo teoreettisesti niin paljon mielekkäämpi ratkaisu. Itse olen aina ihmetellyt, että tekniikka jota on dieselvetureissa kypsytelty jo todella pitkään, ei ole löytänyt tietään aiemmin raskaaseen maantieliikenteeseen.
> 
>  Ja tiedä sitten, mikä lopulta tulee halvimmaksi. Dieselin etuna on miljardien tuotekehityspanokset, mutta toisaalta optimoitu ja kehitetty sarjahybridi voisi hyvinkin olla dieseliä yksinkertaisempi ratkaisu. Moottorin suunnittelu luulisi yksinkertaistuvan radikaalisti, kun bussiin isketään kapean kierroslukualueen öljyvoimala eikä vääntöä ja tehoa ties millä kierroksilla antava moottori ja vaihdelaatikko. En tosin odota, että näin käy vielä vähään aikaan.


Itse asiassa linja-autojen tuotekehittelytyössä mukana olleet ovat miettineet näitä samoja asioita jo kauan sitten. Muun muassa Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksella vuoteen 1998 saakka teknillisen johtajan tehtävää hoitanut Valanto arveli aikanaan, että dieselsähköinen voimansiirto voisi joskus tulla linja-autoihinkin.

     Sähköinen voimansiirto olisi käytännössä korvannut lähinnä paikallisliikenteen käytössä olevan hydraulismekaanisen voimansiirron eli nykyisenkinlaiset automaattivaihteistot. Kaukoliikenteessä raskas ajoneuvoliikenne on valtaosin varustettu mekaanisella voimansiirolla, jossa tehohäviöt ovat mitättömät verrattuna hydraulisvältteisiin vaihtoehtoihin. Myös dieselsähkösovelluksessa on häviönsä, ja tämä yhdessä lisääntyneen massan kanssa varmasti piti ratkaisun pois markkinoilta. Hybridiautoissa massaa kasvattaa joka tapauksessa monella tapaa lisääntynyt tekniikka (diesel, generaattori, akut, mahdollinen vaihdelaattikko rinnakkaishybrideissä jne.) jolloin pelkän generaattorin lisämassaa ei ehkä enää koeta kriittisenä asiana. Hybridissä hyötysuhde on kuitenkin jo lähtökohtaisesti niin paljon parempi verrattuna ei-hybridiin, että ilmeisesti diesel -> sähkö -muuntohäviökin siedetään. Ja näissä sarjahybrideissähän todellakin jo voitetaan vaihdelaatikon massa, joka toki lienee vähäisempi kuin generaattorin massa. 

Veturivertauksen osalta on ehkä hyvä tiedostaa sekin, että dieselsähköisen sovelluksen päävaihtoehto on ollut dieselhydraulinen ratkaisu. Veturien (raskaiden) hydraulisen vaihteiston toimintaperiaate poikkeaa jossain määrin tieliikenteen ajoneuvojen automaattivaihteistoista. Yleensä veturikaluston hydraulisista vaihteistoista puuttuu mekaaninen veto, jolloin voimansiirrossa esiintyy _jättämää_ eli luistoa koko vetotapahtuman ajan. Hyötysuhde jää jokseenkin vaatimattomaksi, myös dieselsähköratkaisuun nähden. Lähes kaikkialla maailmassa raskain dieselveturikalusto onkin dieselsähköistä, Saksa taitaa tässä asiassa kulkea yksiselitteisimmin omia polkujaan. Siihen taas saattaa vaikuttaa esimerkiksi se, mistä maasta esimerkiksi VOITH sattuu olemaan kotoisin.... Vetureissa mahdollinen lisämassa on usein vielä jopa etu, koska vetokykyyn vaikuttaa yhtenä tekijänä myös kitkapaino. Ja muutenkin, raskaan junan kokonaismassaan suhteutettuna dieselgeneraattorin osuus on mitätön.

----------


## SD202

> Lähes kaikkialla maailmassa raskain dieselveturikalusto onkin dieselsähköistä, Saksa taitaa tässä asiassa kulkea yksiselitteisimmin omia polkujaan. Siihen taas saattaa vaikuttaa esimerkiksi se, mistä maasta esimerkiksi VOITH sattuu olemaan kotoisin.... Vetureissa mahdollinen lisämassa on usein vielä jopa etu, koska vetokykyyn vaikuttaa yhtenä tekijänä myös kitkapaino. Ja muutenkin, raskaan junan kokonaismassaan suhteutettuna dieselgeneraattorin osuus on mitätön.


Heh, onhan Voithin lootalla varustettujen BR218-vetureiden käyttö matkustajajunaliikenteessä Saksassa hieman erityylistä kuin miten Suomessa ajellaan Dv12-vetureilla. Tyypillinen BR218:n lähtö asemalta: jarrut päälle ja kierrokset tappiin -> jarrut irti ja urku auki liikenteeseen. Harrastajana toki arvostan tuossa tilanteessa syntyvää korvamagiaa, kun Voith ja MTU/KHD/Pielstick/Caterpillar laulavat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Itse asiassa linja-autojen tuotekehittelytyössä mukana olleet ovat miettineet näitä samoja asioita jo kauan sitten. Muun muassa Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksella vuoteen 1998 saakka teknillisen johtajan tehtävää hoitanut Valanto arveli aikanaan, että dieselsähköinen voimansiirto voisi joskus tulla linja-autoihinkin.


Onhan dieselsähköistä voimansiirtoa busseissa ja kotimaastammekin löytyy niitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onhan dieselsähköistä voimansiirtoa busseissa ja kotimaastammekin löytyy niitä.


Ensimmäisenä tulevat mieleen Mercedes-Benz Citot. Osaatko arvella, millainen rooli noilla muutamalla autolla on maamme vajaan 10 000 linja-auton kannassa?

----------


## vristo

Volvo satsaa voimakkaasti hybridibusseihin:

Hybridbomb från Volvo  alla låggolvsbussar blir hybrider

----------


## Palomaa

> Volvo satsaa voimakkaasti hybridibusseihin:
> 
> Hybridbomb från Volvo  alla låggolvsbussar blir hybrider


Voisiko joku kääntää tämän, en osaa Ruotsia niin hyvin että ymmärtäisin sanaakaan tuosta?

----------


## Nak

> Voisiko joku kääntää tämän, en osaa Ruotsia niin hyvin että ymmärtäisin sanaakaan tuosta?


sama ongelma täällä ja Google kääntäjän avulla ymmärrän vielä vähemmän  :Laughing:

----------


## ultrix

Asuvat kaksikielisessä kaupungissa eivätkä ymmärrä toisesta kielestä mitään  :Icon Frown: 

No, pähkinänkuoressa Volvo aikoo jatkossa valmistaa kaikki matalalattiabussinsa hybrideinä.

----------


## Koala

> Asuvat kaksikielisessä kaupungissa eivätkä ymmärrä toisesta kielestä mitään


En nyt tiedä onko tarkoitus loukata vai mitä mutta minäkään en erityisesti osaa ruotsia. Puhun kuitenkin äidinkieltäni jota puhuu myös 95% muista äidinkielenään ja suurin osa ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvista taitaa suomea kyllä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

*Hybridipommi Volvolta - kaikki matalalattiabussit hybridejä


*(Jatko vapaata käännöstä...) Volvo satsaa voimakkaasti hybridibusseihin Euroopan kaupunkibussimarkkinoilla. Siitä huolimatta että kotimarkkinat ovat olleet hitaita Volvo aikoo 2014 myydä kaikki kokonaan valmistamansa kaupunkiautot hybrideinä Euroopassa. Ensi vuonna Volvo esittelee ensimmäisen hybridinivelbussinsa.

        Tässä oli kaikista olennaisin. Jatkotekstissä verrataan eri moottorivaihtoehtoja ominaisuuksineen. Volvo näkyy lupaavan 150 matkustajapaikkaa 18-metriseen 7900-nivelhybridiin. Lisäksi valmistaja kertoo kehittelevänsä parhaillaan ladattavaa hybridiä. Noël Reculet'n mukaan hybridit ovatkin vain yksi askel bussien sähköistyksessä. Uutisen mukaan Volvolla on Kiinassa useita satoja täyssähköbusseja ajossa Sunwin-yrityksellä. Sähköbussitestejä tehdään myös Kanadassa.

----------


## Nak

> Asuvat kaksikielisessä kaupungissa eivätkä ymmärrä toisesta kielestä mitään 
> 
> No, pähkinänkuoressa Volvo aikoo jatkossa valmistaa kaikki matalalattiabussinsa hybrideinä.


Niin, yksi syy miksen ruotsia ymmärrä on se että oikeasti en ole sitä koskaan tarvinnut mihinkään. Helsingin seudulla kaikki osaavat Suomea (ollaanhan Suomessa) ja sillä olen tähän mennessä pärjännyt  :Wink: 

Mielenkiintoista että kaikkiin kaupunkibusseihin on jatkossa saatavilla hybriditekniikkaa, mutta mahtaa myös nostaa hintaa sen verran paljon, että tilaajien pitää todella antaa pisteitä hybridistä, että niiden hankkiminen kannattaa. 

Ymmärsin sen verran jostain toisesta uutisesta samalla sivustolla, että Volvo olisi jo esitellyt uuden 8-litraisen euro6 moottorin  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, yksi syy miksen ruotsia ymmärrä on se että oikeasti en ole sitä koskaan tarvinnut mihinkään.


No mutta justhan sä olisit sitä tarvinnut, kun olisit halunnut tietää, mitä siinä Volvon tiedotteessa lukee.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingin seudulla kaikki osaavat Suomea


Tarkalleen ottaen eivät osaa... mutta nämä tyypit eivät osaa myöskään ruotsia.

Paras ja kohteliain ratkaisu olisi ollut, että uutisen linkkaaja olisi kääntänyt olennaisuudet suomeksi. Se kun on kuitenkin varsin hyvin tiedossa, ettei ruotsia osata kattavasti.

----------


## vristo

> Paras ja kohteliain ratkaisu olisi ollut, että uutisen linkkaaja olisi kääntänyt olennaisuudet suomeksi. Se kun on kuitenkin varsin hyvin tiedossa, ettei ruotsia osata kattavasti.


Linkkasin vain alkuperäisen uutisen, alkuperäiskielellä, kun ajattelin, että vaikkapa Googlen kääntäjää voi käyttää apuna (itse kokeilin juuri sitä ja ainakin minä sain oikein hyvin selvää tekstistä, vaikka se aikamoista "kone-suomea" onkin). 

Itse olen alkanut treenaamaan kovin ruosteista B-kieli ruotsiani (yläaste ja lukio), jota en todellakaan ole minäkään liikaa käyttänyt. Kieliopiskelu kannattaa aina; kielten osaaminen avaa ratkaisevia ovia muiden maiden, niiden kulttuurien sekä ihmisten tuntemiseen. 

Kiitos nimimerkki "Rattivaunulle" Volvo-jutun referoinnista.

Linkin uutinen kai tuli selväksi; hybridibussit rynnivät nyt todenteolla markkinoille ja kaupunkien liikenteeseen (esim. tämä Volvon panostus sekä Lontoon 600, "Borismaster-bussin tilaus). Eivät ne mitään täyssähköbusseja tietenkään ole, mutta auttavat säästämään polttoainekuluissa ja Euro6-dieselmoottoreineen myös päästöjen vähentämisessä. Jos tämä "hybridirynnistys" onnistuu, on kaupunkibussiliikenne ottanut selvän kehitysaskeleen eteenpäin.

----------


## Dakkus

Kuukkelinkääntäjä toimii kohtuullisesti, kun sille syötetty teksti on kieliopillisesti korrektia. Se tuottaa kieliopillisesti virheellisen, mutta jokseenkin luettavissa olevan käännöksen.

Sillä ei kuitenkaan kannata tehdä muita kuin sellaisia käännöksiä, joiden lähtö- tai kohdekieli on englanti.
Miksikö? Siksi, että tällöin Kuukkeli tekee ensin käännöksen esim. ruotsi -> englanti ja sen perään käännöksen englanti -> suomi. Kuten sanottua, Kuukkelinkääntäjän englannista tuottama ruotsi on kieliopillisesti virheellistä ja Kuukkelinkääntäjä on surkea kääntämään virheellistä tekstiä. Lopputuloksena on siis pelkkää mössöä.

Olen silloin tällöin yrittänyt käännöksiä esim. venäjästä tai saksasta "suoraan" suomeen ja toisin päin. Venäjästä käännettäessä ilmaus "Tämä on tarina köyhästä naisesta" muuntui muotoon "Tämä on tarina huonosta naisesta", koska englannin sana "poor" tarkoittaa sekä köyhää että huonoa. Merkitysero on erittäin suuri. Vai mitä kaikkea tulee mieleen ilmauksesta "huono nainen"? Entä ilmauksesta "köyhä nainen"?
En muista kumpi oli käännöksen suunta, joko saksasta suomeen tai toisin päin, mutta näinkin on käynyt: Virkkeestä hävisi kieltosana. Lopputuloksena oli, että kun lähdetekstissä sanottiin osapuilleen "Näin ei missään tapauksessa saa tehdä!", käännöksessä lukikin "Näin on ehdottomasti tehtävä!". Koska nuo käännösvirheet ovat aika radikaaleja, on ehdottomasti suositeltavaa olla tekemättä Google Translatella sellaisia käännöksiä, joissa englanti on välikielenä.

Kuukkelinkääntimen huonosta "suomesta" valittaneen kannattaisi koittaa kääntämistä englanniksi. Sitä lukemalla saa huonollakin englannin kielen taidolla paremmin asian selville kuin ruotsista "suomeksi" käännetystä tekstistä. Eivätkä asioiden merkitykset muutu vastakohdikseen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Linkkasin vain alkuperäisen uutisen, alkuperäiskielellä, kun ajattelin, että vaikkapa Googlen kääntäjää voi käyttää apuna (itse kokeilin juuri sitä ja ainakin minä sain oikein hyvin selvää tekstistä, vaikka se aikamoista "kone-suomea" onkin). 
> 
> Itse olen alkanut treenaamaan kovin ruosteista B-kieli ruotsiani (yläaste ja lukio), jota en todellakaan ole minäkään liikaa käyttänyt. Kieliopiskelu kannattaa aina; kielten osaaminen avaa ratkaisevia ovia muiden maiden, niiden kulttuurien sekä ihmisten tuntemiseen. 
> 
> Kiitos nimimerkki "Rattivaunulle" Volvo-jutun referoinnista.
> 
> Linkin uutinen kai tuli selväksi; hybridibussit rynnivät nyt todenteolla markkinoille ja kaupunkien liikenteeseen (esim. tämä Volvon panostus sekä Lontoon 600, "Borismaster-bussin tilaus). Eivät ne mitään täyssähköbusseja tietenkään ole, mutta auttavat säästämään polttoainekuluissa ja Euro6-dieselmoottoreineen myös päästöjen vähentämisessä. Jos tämä "hybridirynnistys" onnistuu, on kaupunkibussiliikenne ottanut selvän kehitysaskeleen eteenpäin.


Aina pitää linkata alkuperäiskielelle. Goooogel yms. ei ymmärrä sanonnan hienouksia. t. yli vanha pitkien kielten lukija (saksa+ruotsi)

----------


## Koala

Minusta Volvon uutinen on ihan hieno, HelBin 1201 ja 1202 ovat ainakin varsin fiksuja laitoksia ja ilmeisesti niissä ei ole ollut juurikaan ongelmia?

----------


## vristo

> HelBin 1201 ja 1202 ovat ainakin varsin fiksuja laitoksia ja ilmeisesti niissä ei ole ollut juurikaan ongelmia?


Minua kiinnostaisi tietää, millaisia kulutuslukemia niissä on ollut.

----------


## chauffer

> Minua kiinnostaisi tietää, millaisia kulutuslukemia niissä on ollut.


n. 6-8 litraa/100km vähemmän kuin Scalalla.. eli n. 31-32 litraa/100km

----------


## Nak

> n. 6-8 litraa/100km vähemmän kuin Scalalla.. eli n. 31-32 litraa/100km


onko scalan vertailukulutus samalta linjalta?

----------


## vristo

> n. 6-8 litraa/100km vähemmän kuin Scalalla.. eli n. 31-32 litraa/100km


Jos noi kulutuslukemat ovat h24:lta tai h42:lta, on Volvo-hybridin keskikulutus selvästi normi-EEV-dieselbussia alhaisempaa.

----------


## chauffer

> Jos noi kulutuslukemat ovat h24:lta tai h42:lta, on Volvo-hybridin keskikulutus selvästi normi-EEV-dieselbussia alhaisempaa.


Hybridin kulutuslukemat vanhalta 24:lta viime talvelta. Ja Scala vie lähes kaikilla sisäisillä linjoilla omien kokemuksieni mukaan 35-40 litraa/100km.. voin tarkentaa lukuja huomenna  :Wink:  Niin ja esim. 2-akselisen Volvo 8700:n kulutus on mielestäni muutaman litran/100km alhaisempi kuin Scalan...

----------


## Nak

> Hybridin kulutuslukemat vanhalta 24:lta viime talvelta. Ja Scala vie lähes kaikilla sisäisillä linjoilla omien kokemuksieni mukaan 35-40 litraa/100km.. voin tarkentaa lukuja huomenna  Niin ja esim. 2-akselisen Volvo 8700:n kulutus on mielestäni muutaman litran/100km alhaisempi kuin Scalan...


Sitä hainkin takaa, että nuo lukemat ovatkin oltava jostain hitaahkolta linjalta peräisin. Vaan tuleeko hybridin hyödyt esille nopeammilla linjoilla samanlailla? Tai toimisiko lainkaan esim Länsiväylällä? 
Olen nyt tänä syksynä seuraillut omaa kulutusta kun meilläkin saatiin ajotavanseuranta laitteet toimintaan. 8700LE:n kulutus on nyt pyörinyt siinä 24-27l/100km mutta keskinopeuskin pääsee aina lähemmäksi 40km/h:ta pitkien moottoritieosuuksien takia

----------


## chauffer

> Sitä hainkin takaa, että nuo lukemat ovatkin oltava jostain hitaahkolta linjalta peräisin. Vaan tuleeko hybridin hyödyt esille nopeammilla linjoilla samanlailla? Tai toimisiko lainkaan esim Länsiväylällä? 
> Olen nyt tänä syksynä seuraillut omaa kulutusta kun meilläkin saatiin ajotavanseuranta laitteet toimintaan. 8700LE:n kulutus on nyt pyörinyt siinä 24-27l/100km mutta keskinopeuskin pääsee aina lähemmäksi 40km/h:ta pitkien moottoritieosuuksien takia


Tuo vanha 24 ei ollut mielestäni hybridille paras linja, eikä muutenkaan aivan keskustassa pyöriminen; ei ehdi ladata akkuja. Esim. H43 oli parempi linja, hiukan pidemmät pysäkin välit, latasi akut hyvin ja sammui lähes joka pysäkillä  :Very Happy:  Ja moottoritiellä ehtisi ladata kyllä akut täyteen mutta lopullinen hyöty ei ehkä sitä mitä haetaan, liikkeellelähdöissähän se säästö hybridillä tulee kun sähköllä liikutaan.Mutta tuo 24-27l/100km kuulostaa kyllä aika pieneltä, joskus olen seutulinjoilla (362,363) päässyt 28l/100km, ja siinä saa jo aika sukkasillaan mennä. Mutta hienoahan se on jos noin taloudellisesti osataan ajaa  :Very Happy:  Minä seurannut aina Volvon ja Scalan omista kulutusmittareista kulutusta, tiedä sitten miten tarkkoja ovat..  :Wink:

----------


## Tuomas

> Olen nyt tänä syksynä seuraillut omaa kulutusta kun meilläkin saatiin ajotavanseuranta laitteet toimintaan. 8700LE:n kulutus on nyt pyörinyt siinä 24-27l/100km mutta keskinopeuskin pääsee aina lähemmäksi 40km/h:ta pitkien moottoritieosuuksien takia


On tosiaankin todella alhainen lukema, hyvää työtä!  :Smile:  Onko kyseessä teli- vai 2-akselinen auto, ja onko 7 vai 12 litran koneella?

----------


## Nak

> On tosiaankin todella alhainen lukema, hyvää työtä!  Onko kyseessä teli- vai 2-akselinen auto, ja onko 7 vai 12 litran koneella?


ihan niitä 7-litraisia ZF ja Voith laatikoilla. Tosin tuo 24l/100km totetuu vain arkiöisin kun ketään ei liiku missään  :Laughing:  12-litraisella Voith telillä aamuruuhkassa muistaakseni päässyt alimmillaan 32l/100km  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

Tosiaan tuo kulutus johtuu niin paljon ajotavasta. Ja en tiedä onko hybridistä niin suurta etua. Mun mielestä hybridi pitäisi testata samalla kuskilla ja erilaisilla linjoilla. Itse mitä hiukan ajanut niin olen ajanut taajamaa lyhyellä Volvo B12M 6x2 9700:lla noin 26L/100km. Ja kyllä tunnen yhden kuljettajan joka ajanut jotain espoon linjaa n. 23L/100km 8700 pätkällä ja hallisivua K280/Scala - telillä 19L/100km.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo vanha 24 ei ollut mielestäni hybridille paras linja, eikä muutenkaan aivan keskustassa pyöriminen; ei ehdi ladata akkuja. Esim. H43 oli parempi linja, hiukan pidemmät pysäkin välit, latasi akut hyvin ja sammui lähes joka pysäkillä  Ja moottoritiellä ehtisi ladata kyllä akut täyteen mutta lopullinen hyöty ei ehkä sitä mitä haetaan, liikkeellelähdöissähän se säästö hybridillä tulee kun sähköllä liikutaan.


Yleinen hybridin ideahan on saada liike-energia jarrutuksesta talteen ja käyttää se sitten seuraavassa kiihdytyksessä. Pidän kokemuksiasi mielenkiintoisina, jos ne osoittavat, ettei hybridi olekaan parhaimmillaan keskustaliikenteessä, kuten luulisi. Tämä voinee johtua joko hybridin toteutuksesta tai sitten liikenteen luonteesta.

Mutta miten toimi tuo hybridi, josta kokemuksesi ovat? Kun kirjoitat, ettei ehtinyt ladata akkuja pysäkkivälillä, se viittaa siihen, että sähköä ei tuotetakaan jarrutuksesta vaan dieselmoottorilla sen rinnalla, että dieselmoottori vie autoa eteenpäin. Jos hybridi tehdään näin, sen hyöty on lähinnä siinä, että dieselmoottoria ei tarvitse mitoittaa kiihdytyksen mukaan. Siten dieselmoottori voi olla pienempi ja se toimii tasaisessa ajossa paremmalla hyötysuhteella kuin iso moottori. Tasaisen ajon aikana kerätään sähköä, jolla sitten liikkeellelähdössä korvataan dieselmoottorista puuttuva teho.

Mistään hybridistä ei ole hyötyä linjoilla, joissa on vähän pysähdyksiä kuten linjat, joilla on pitkä moottoritieosuus. Hybridin energialähdehän on aina dieselmoottori, ja tasaisesti käyvän moottorin energiataloudelle ei ole mitään tehtävissä hybridiratkaisuilla.

Antero

----------


## Nak

Eikös helbin  volvo-hybridit lataa akkuja aina auton rullatessa. Jarrupoljinta pitää painaa vain sen verran että mittaristoon tulee latauksesta ilmoittava merkkivalo. ? Tällöinhän jos ajaa esim. talvella vanhaa h24:ää, jossa ei liiku paljoa ihmisiä ja reitti on muutenkin lyhyt ja hidas, ei rullausta paljon synny. Tästä syystä siis esim h42/43 on varmasti parempia tähän tarkoitukseen.

----------


## ultrix

Moottoritekniikasta mitään tietämättömänä mulla on ollut autokoulusta asti käsitys, että moottorin sammuttaminen ja uudelleen käynnistely olisi löpöä vievää ja moottoria kuluttavaa puuhaa. Ilmeisesti sammuttelun hyödyt ylittävät haitat tässä tapauksessa.




> Mutta miten toimi tuo hybridi, josta kokemuksesi ovat? Kun kirjoitat, ettei ehtinyt ladata akkuja pysäkkivälillä, se viittaa siihen, että sähköä ei tuotetakaan jarrutuksesta vaan dieselmoottorilla sen rinnalla, että dieselmoottori vie autoa eteenpäin. Jos hybridi tehdään näin, sen hyöty on lähinnä siinä, että dieselmoottoria ei tarvitse mitoittaa kiihdytyksen mukaan. Siten dieselmoottori voi olla pienempi ja se toimii tasaisessa ajossa paremmalla hyötysuhteella kuin iso moottori. Tasaisen ajon aikana kerätään sähköä, jolla sitten liikkeellelähdössä korvataan dieselmoottorista puuttuva teho.


Dieselvetureitahan on ollut pitkään dieselsähköisinä, ainakin Dr13:sta alkaen ja edelleenkin Dr16-sarja. Ovatko siis myös hybridibussit tai ainakin jotkut niistä dieselsähköisellä voimansiirrolla toimivia?

----------


## vristo

Göteborgissa tuli kokeiltua vastaavaa Volvo-hybridiä linjalla 60, jnka on luonteltaan keskustan läpi ajava lyhyehkö heiluri. Sen molemmat päätepysäkit ovat kukkuloiden laella, jonne mennään hyvin mäkisiä kaupunkikatuja pitkin. "Ylös mentäessä" mentiin pelkän lähes dieselmoottorin voimin, eikä se sammunut kertaakaan, kun taas alas tultaessa dieselmoottori sammui joka oysähdyksessä ja pitkiä matkoja tultiin pelkän sähkömoottorin voimin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ovatko siis myös hybridibussit tai ainakin jotkut niistä dieselsähköisellä voimansiirrolla toimivia?


Sarjahybridithän (bussit) muistuttavat huomattavan paljon dieselsähköistä kiskokalustoa. Sähkömoottori saa virtansa dieselgeneraattorista. Rinnakkaishybridit, jollaisia edellä puhutut Volvotkin ovat, ovat aika lailla mutkikkaampia. Niissä etenkin isommilla nopeuksilla veto muistuttaa jopa keppivaihteista ajoneuvoa mekaanisine voimansiirtoineen. Tosin rinnakkishybridejä on monenlaisia, joissakin on hydraulismekaaninen vaihteisto (Volvossahan on i-shift -robottivaihteisto).

----------


## chauffer

> Mutta miten toimi tuo hybridi, josta kokemuksesi ovat?


Helbin rinnakkaishybridit lataavat akkuja tehokkaimmin pitkissä hidastinjarrutuksissa. Jonkin verran akut latautuvat myös tyhjäkäynnillä ja tasaisella nopeudella ajettaessakin silloin kun sähkömoottori ei avusta dieselmoottoria. Kantakaupungissa pienillä nopeuksilla tuo lataus ei kuitenkaan riitä koska jarrutukset suht lyhyitä ja liikkeellelähtö tyhjentää akkuja tehokkaasti, myös sen jälkeen kun dieselmoottori on käynnistynyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helbin rinnakkaishybridit lataavat akkuja tehokkaimmin pitkissä hidastinjarrutuksissa. Jonkin verran akut latautuvat myös tyhjäkäynnillä ja tasaisella nopeudella ajettaessakin silloin kun sähkömoottori ei avusta dieselmoottoria. Kantakaupungissa pienillä nopeuksilla tuo lataus ei kuitenkaan riitä koska jarrutukset suht lyhyitä ja liikkeellelähtö tyhjentää akkuja tehokkaasti, myös sen jälkeen kun dieselmoottori on käynnistynyt.


Onko rakenne siis siten, että sähkömoottori/generaattori pyörii jatkuvasti moottorin yhteydessä ja se toimii jarruttaessa generaattorina vain moottorijarrutuksessa? Ja kummalla puolella vaihdelaatikkoa moottori/generaattori on, vetoakselin vai kampiakselin puolella?

Jos halutaan tehokas jarrutusenergian talteenotto, moottori/generaattorin tulee olla vetoakselin yhteydessä ja rakenteeltaan tietenkin sellainen, että se toimii tehokkaasti generattorina mahdollisimman alhaiseen nopeuteen. Lopullinen pysähtyminen on aina tehtävä mekaanisella jarrulla, kuten sähkökäyttöisessä kiskokalustossakin. Jarrutusenergian saaminen talteen edellyttää käytännössä myös kondensaattoreita, sillä hybridien akkujen kapasiteetti on usein niin pieni, etteivät ne kykene ottamaan vastaan jarrutuksesta syntyvää suurta latausvirtaa. Akuille kun on tyypillistä, että latausvirta voi olla noin kolmannes purkuvirrasta, mutta tehokkaassa jarrutusenergian hyödyntämisessä suhteen pitäisi olla suunnilleen yksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asuvat kaksikielisessä kaupungissa eivätkä ymmärrä toisesta kielestä mitään


Tämä on jo vähän vanha viesti ja off-topic-aihe, mutta pakko silti kommentoida: Suomen kaksikielisten periaatteiden ideahan nimenomaan on, että jokaisella tulee olla oikeus omaan äidinkieleensä. Samalla tavoin kuin siis ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvilla on oikeus tulla toimeen pelkällä ruotsilla, myös suomenkielisillä on sama oikeus suomeen. Siis ellet työllisty johonkin virkaan, jossa toimit näiden kansalaisten palvelijana.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä on jo vähän vanha viesti ja off-topic-aihe, mutta pakko silti kommentoida: Suomen kaksikielisten periaatteiden ideahan nimenomaan on, että jokaisella tulee olla oikeus omaan äidinkieleensä. Samalla tavoin kuin siis ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvilla on oikeus tulla toimeen pelkällä ruotsilla, myös suomenkielisillä on sama oikeus suomeen. Siis ellet työllisty johonkin virkaan, jossa toimit näiden kansalaisten palvelijana.


Olet oikeassa, mutta kaksikielisellä seudulla ainakin välittömässä asiakasrajapinnassa olevalta _luulisi_ voivan edellyttää edes auttavaa, passiivista toisen kielen ymmärtämistä. Asiahan ei sinänsä minulle kuulu, eikä tähän ketjuun sen enempää

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannassa rakennetaan kolmen oppilaitoksen, Lappeenrannan teknillisen yliopiston, Saimaan ammattikorkeakoulun ja Etelä-Karjalan ammattiopiston, voimin uudenlaista hybridibussin prototyypiä, nimeltään CAMBUS. Bussissa on nykyisiä kaupallisia hybridibusseja energiatehokkaampi hybridijärjestelmä, pienempi polttomoottori ja tehokkaampi akkukapasiteetti.

LUT:n uutinen

Arktiset Bussit -foorumin mukaan pohjana toimii Savonlinjojen Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000, numeroltaan 123.

----------


## kuukanko

Volvo aloittaa Göteborgissa koeliikenteen kolmella plug-in hybridillä, joissa akkuja ladataan jarrutusenergian lisäksi kattovirroittimella. 6 - 10 min lataus virroittimen kautta päättärillä mahdollistaa n. 7 km ajon pelkällä sähkömoottorilla.

Volvon lehdistötiedote

----------


## vristo

> Volvo aloittaa Göteborgissa koeliikenteen kolmella plug-in hybridillä, joissa akkuja ladataan jarrutusenergian lisäksi kattovirroittimella. 6 - 10 min lataus virroittimen kautta päättärillä mahdollistaa n. 7 km ajon pelkällä sähkömoottorilla.
> 
> Volvon lehdistötiedote


YouTube: "Volvo Buses Plug-in Hybrids hit the streets of Gothenburg"

http://youtu.be/aYq_buzIy98

----------


## chauffer

> Jos noi kulutuslukemat ovat h24:lta tai h42:lta, on Volvo-hybridin keskikulutus selvästi normi-EEV-dieselbussia alhaisempaa.


Hybridin kulutus nyt asettunut 28-31 litraan/100km. välille, kuljettajasta riippuen. Ja Scala(helb1204) vei tänäänkin H42:lla sen 38 litraa/100km, reilu 3 kierrosta...  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lappeenrannassa rakennetaan kolmen oppilaitoksen, Lappeenrannan teknillisen yliopiston, Saimaan ammattikorkeakoulun ja Etelä-Karjalan ammattiopiston, voimin uudenlaista hybridibussin prototyypiä, nimeltään CAMBUS. Bussissa on nykyisiä kaupallisia hybridibusseja energiatehokkaampi hybridijärjestelmä, pienempi polttomoottori ja tehokkaampi akkukapasiteetti.
> 
> LUT:n uutinen
> 
> Arktiset Bussit -foorumin mukaan pohjana toimii Savonlinjojen Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000, numeroltaan 123.


Tämä otetaan ajoon Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteeseen syksyllä. Ylen uutinen

----------


## kuukanko

Foorumin käyttäjä Petri antoi minulle käyttöön pari kuvaa Tukholmassa koekäyttöön tulevasta Volvon pistokehybridistä, jolle tulee latauspaikka Ropstenin päättärille.

----------

